# New Budwiser Clydesdale Video



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

It doesn't work for me. It brings me to a link to log into email or something.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Lets try it this way.





 
I found it on youtube, it is not as new as I thought but I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

It brings me to a login page.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh my gosh I love that one!! It's my favorite by far!!! It made me cry once


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Nevermind - the Utube worked. Thanks! Saw this one before, but love it.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I hadn't seen it either, thanx!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Taht's too cute!*


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh that is so cute!!! I LOVE the donkey one!!!!! Brought tears to my eyes!!!

We don't have Budweiser here...so first time I am seeing these ads.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that is just so cute!! 
I loved it!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

pretty sweet. I got to see some of the Budweiser clydies at the state fair a few years ago. They are beautiful huge horses. Sure would love to have one.


----------



## cherylhorses1 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've seen it before but could watch it again and again. Soooo cool!!


----------



## Neka (Nov 13, 2008)

My favorite one is where the clydes are all playing football with a zebra as a referee & two cowboys sitting on a fence watching. And the zebra calls something and cowboy 1 goes "JACKASS!" Cowboy 2 says "No, I think that's called a zebra."

Hahaha, I thought it was cute & halarious.





 

^ There's the link.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I love that one too!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I had a good laugh at this one.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They always have such incredible videos. I had the chance to see some Bud Clydes this summer. Sure was a unique experience seeing them up close, such beautiful clydes.

Here is my all time favorite commercial of theirs.


----------



## KR Classified Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

You guys should look at some of the other ones too! They are hilarious!!! 
Chelsae


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gee, thanks alot M2G. You made me cry. :"( That reminds me of when a friend of mine named Frankie McWhorter died. He had given 2 of his old ranch horses to my dad just before he died. The funeral procession drove right past our place and all of our horses (his 2 also) were lined up on the fence as the hearse drove past as if they were saying goodbye. After the hearse went past, they all turned and walked back to the barn with their heads hanging. This was quite a sight as we have about 15 head in that pasture. Sorry for going way left from the OP.


----------



## Rupert247 (Dec 20, 2008)

I havent got sound on my computer becuase my brother blew the speakers  

Katie xx


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, M2G, no matter how many times I see that one, I still get teary eyed and goose bumps.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

nascarcats said:


> Thanks, M2G, no matter how many times I see that one, I still get teary eyed and goose bumps.


You're very welcome. That video also has the same effect on me every time I watch it. It was well put together.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Goose bumps... Check ~ Welled up eyes... Check Thanks M2G... I hadn't seen that in a long time....It's a great one!!!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

love it.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

oh that is so cute


----------



## QHShelby (Jan 19, 2009)

Awww! I love that one!


----------

